
Social|median: Personalized News Filter - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/socialmedian_personalized_news_filter.php
======
breily
I've been using this for a few days, and the news it recommends are exactly
what I see in my RSS reader from here and the blogs I subscribe to. Maybe it
will improve as more people use it, but I personally don't see the benefit.

